
Historic Shrinking of Antarctic Ice Sheet Linked to CO2 Spike - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/6239.html
======
GarrisonPrime
Evidence that carbon dioxide levels have historically been much higher than
current levels, and can change dramatically as a natural process of the
planet's ecosystems, and the ice caps have dramatically expanded and shrunk to
even much smaller levels than they are today, all as a matter of natural
course and in relatively quick time frames?

I doubt this will receive much mainstream media attention.

